# Problème avec Chrome : affichages des actualités



## mocmoc (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour bonsoir...

Une gomme se ballade sur le site... 

Je signal trou blanc sous Crome Mac Version 38.0.2125.104 + adblock+ 
? Ca va bien avec Safari... J'ai testé.


----------



## Toximityx (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Toujours d'actualité ?


----------



## mocmoc (20 Octobre 2014)

ouais justement ya un trou dans l'actualité 

Il y a toujours le bug au 20 octobre 2014...


----------



## Toximityx (20 Octobre 2014)

Et sans Adblock ou une extension ?


----------



## mocmoc (23 Octobre 2014)

Il y a une pub dans le trou blanc carré sans adblock effectivement


----------



## Toximityx (23 Octobre 2014)

Donc ? CQFD non ? ;-)


----------

